# Sex every day is ruining my sex life



## wifewifewife (Apr 8, 2012)

At my husband's request, I agreed to start having sex every day instead of two or three times a week. I was enjoying our sex life the way it was. Now that we are having sex every day, it seems like a chore. It's no longer spontaneous, and it's just less exciting and fun. He loves it, and he seems happier, so I haven't said anything, but I'm getting to where I'd just rather be single than what we have now.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Ummmm.... did you TELL him that? I can't handle every single day either. Was great when we were younger, and when we were reconnecting int he beginning, but now, I'm cool with 3-4 times each week...with an occasional extra day or two sometimes. The point is, yes, it should be more spontaneous. If it's a chore for you, you are likely to start resenting him for it. Tell him how you feel. Work out a compromise, if you can.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

You need to speak up. Come up with a compromise.


----------



## Havesomethingtosay (Nov 1, 2011)

TAM isn't the place to ever argue/complain about too much sex...... The usual questions are how old are you and how long together??? 

I obviously need testosterone shots and am embarrassing my male brethren by saying every single day sounds like a chore too.....

Heck 2-4X's/wk I dream about but I can't be 100% sure whether it would be all that good all the time.....


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> You need to speak up. Come up with a compromise.


You clearly need some days off. Perhaps 2-3x/week wasn't enough for your spouse... but there's still room between 2-3x/week and 7x/week for compromise.

Does it have to be intercourse every time too? Perhaps some days can be sex w/o vaginal intercourse?


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Every day? That's a lot, especially if you don't want it that often. 

I think most anyone would be happy with 3 to 4 times a week. That is plenty of sex, with a good bit of time to "recover" in between so it doesn't become as commonplace as brushing your teeth in the morning. I like to have some time to anticipate the next encounter.

Now, if he wants to come every day, well then, that is up to him. If he's frustrated by the lack of intimacy during those times, you can be with him when he takes care of himself. I'll tell you, it makes all the difference in the world. We (W and I) do that often, and about half the time she's content to watch and hug me. The other half....she can't contain herself and gets super horny even when she was not quite in the mood just minutes prior. It is such a great compramise. I have not felt sexually frustrated in ages, whereas had I needed to sneak off and find time to do so on my own, I would be a bit frustrated.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

W^3,
Bravo for trying the experiment. A couple things are true. 
At MINIMUM you need to have a couple nights a week you can place a black towel on the doorknob. Means - no sex tonight. The rules are simple: On those nights sex is off the table and you are under no expectation to explain or justify WHY. You just have veto those nights - full stop. 

I think it is fair to tell him that you realize the other extreme - sex once a month - would make him miserable and you have no desire to cause him to feel that badly. However daily for you, is similar to monthly for him. Intense pressure - kills much of the joy. 

With that said - if you do end up trying out a 5/week routine there need to be ground rules. If there are specific things you like, and he isn't good about doing them: get blunt. Tell him that at least 2 nights a week, it needs to be about her and she can give you better guidance as to what feels bee






wifewifewife said:


> At my husband's request, I agreed to start having sex every day instead of two or three times a week. I was enjoying our sex life the way it was. Now that we are having sex every day, it seems like a chore. It's no longer spontaneous, and it's just less exciting and fun. He loves it, and he seems happier, so I haven't said anything, but I'm getting to where I'd just rather be single than what we have now.


----------

